# Cfop Progression thread



## CubeML (Oct 25, 2021)

This is my progression thread, i am currently using cfop and roux, my main method is cfop.
I have a sub 55s average and a pb of 38s with cfop
I am using the beginner cfop method.
I will start learn full pll and get better at f2l.
Also my next goal is sub 45 average.
I will post updated in this thread


----------



## LBr (Oct 25, 2021)

you can't use slice moves for fmc


----------



## LBr (Oct 25, 2021)

it would have to be M' = L R'


----------

